# My wifes big snapper with pics



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice one there!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good bag of fish you have there.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice one guys.. nice.....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good fish tina! i bet that one pulled back pretty good...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I also see a cobia. Correct?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

wld1985 said:


> I also see a cobia. Correct?



Yeah, they are (or were) biting like crazy a little offshore. A friend of mine landed/released 5 from between 45-75 lbs a week and a half ago.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :thumbup:

That is an awesome catch for sure! :yes:


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Wasn't sure where this was going - great catch!


----------

